# Another Bluebird on Ebay



## oskisan (Nov 7, 2017)

Another OG bluebird survivor on ebay starting at $5,000 with a buy it now at $15,000. Just missing a few things...


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Elgin-Blue...453247?hash=item33da8491bf:g:y94AAOSwYVlaAPpa


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 7, 2017)

oskisan said:


> Another OG bluebird survivor on ebay starting at $5,000 with a buy it now at $15,000. Just missing a few things...
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Elgin-Blue...453247?hash=item33da8491bf:g:y94AAOSwYVlaAPpa



...just a few things...


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 7, 2017)

Is that a leaf spring saddle? Its hard to tell.


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2017)

These things are everywhere....


----------



## gymmanager (Nov 7, 2017)

Sorry fellas, long ways to go before this one’s pretty again. But still, it IS a B.B... Ad reads:
*I*ncredible Recent Barn Find. This survivor is as solid as a rock. I have uploaded many pictures *t*o show the condition and the repairs that were made long ago to preserve the bike in it’s stellar structural condition. What is missing: rear rack, both fenders, tank lid, lights, horn, buttons, original grips and front *wheel*. The original rear *wheel* comes with the bike and as you see it is in very good condition. *You will note that I have put mountain bike wheels on the bike just to show it. I *am not all that knowledgeable about the mechanics nor speak the lingo but what you see in the pictures is a true representation of this rare bike. *I’m willing to deliver the bike within a reasonable distance or meet halfway if the distance is extraordinarily far away. I’m retired so I do have the time to travel to your preferred destination*


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Nov 7, 2017)

Lots of Bluebirds and Indians showing up lately--- and there are still more out there. "THEY`RE EVERYWHERE !!! THEY`RE EVERYWHERE!!!"-------Cowboy


----------



## oskisan (Nov 7, 2017)

Gymmanager: I agree with Bikewhorder as it is hard to tell if that is a leaf spring seat. Can you please verify.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 7, 2017)

I certainly admire the Bluebird for it's artistic lines and unique design, but these are quickly becoming the Sting-Ray of balloon tire bikes. Common, and expensive. Rather have a Super Streamline or something less-seen.

What is worse, this thing needs a total restoration. I see pits in the frame.


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 7, 2017)

Jeez these things are coming out of the woodwork now.  Guess they're more common than we thought. 
$5k starting bid for basically a frame,  fork,  rear wheel and possibly correct seat seems insane. 
The BIN price is definitely insane.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Is that a leaf spring saddle? Its hard to tell.



Doesn't look like it.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 7, 2017)

Getting tired of seeing these.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2017)

oskisan said:


> Gymmanager: I agree with Bikewhorder as it is hard to tell if that is a leaf spring seat. Can you please verify.



lil bigger, still hard to say; I don't think so
It has repair to the stay and a zip tie master link tho


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2017)

Looks like its coil sprung.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 7, 2017)

Looks like a leaf spring top at least,


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 7, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Lots of Bluebirds and Indians showing up lately--- and there are still more out there. "THEY`RE EVERYWHERE !!! THEY`RE EVERYWHERE!!!"-------Cowboy




Christmas coming and quarterly taxes, it's that holiday double whammy. It will drive people to other bikes or things that they can AFFORD however...a perfect storm if you have that stuff, smalls especially.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 7, 2017)

I'll stick to Glidacycles.


----------



## spoker (Nov 7, 2017)

i like the knobbies and various frame repairs


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 7, 2017)

$14,000 dollar realized prices tend to bring other examples out of the woodwork.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 7, 2017)

One more? sheeshhh


----------



## vincev (Nov 8, 2017)

Never was a huge fan but now they are becoming too common.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Actually this is similar to an optical illusion. Many of these bikes were already known but just changed hands again. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Nov 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Actually this is similar to an optical illusion. Many of these bikes were already known but just changed hands again. V/r Shawn




I think you're on to something here. The $14,000 bike, if I recall, was once owned by npence in Sidney, Ohio. The rusted one on this thread might have been the one I saw on RRB about  three years ago.

This is why I am such an advocate for registries for rare bicycles. Really separates hype from reality.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I think you're on to something here. The $14,000 bike, if I recall, was once owned by npence in Sidney, Ohio. The rusted one on this thread might have been the one I saw on RRB about  three years ago.
> 
> This is why I am such an advocate for registries for rare bicycles. Really separates hype from reality.



Nate's original paint bike went to Cali his restored bike is now owned by the guy who sold the $14k bike that came out of Michigan. The $14k bike landed with someone we know. The restored bike Steve got was repatriated from Switzerland (originally came from Michigan). Steve's patina bike is the bike originally found by Tyler (AVBS). The repainted bike Nick had came from a well known collection out of Chicago. Clear as mud--I know right. Basically a little game of Bluebird musical chairs! V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Nov 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Nate's original paint bike went to Cali his restored bike is now owned by the guy who sold the $14k bike that came out of Michigan. The $14k bike landed with someone we know. The restored bike Steve got was repatriated from Switzerland (originally came from Michigan). Steve's patina bike is the bike originally found by Tyler (AVBS). The repainted bike Nick had came from a well known collection out of Chicago. Clear as mud--I know right. Basically a little game of Bluebird musical chairs! V/r Shawn




Sounds like the history of my blue Radiobike. I can name off every collector who owned it since it was discovered.

I wonder why grail bikes get sold so often?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 9, 2017)

Taxes and bills. If you own a grail bike, are you really going to ride it to death like a daily driver? If I had possessed $1250 thirty four years ago I could have owned a Rolls Royce with right hand drive but would I be delivering rural mail with it?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 9, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I wonder why grail bikes get sold so often?




desire


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 9, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> desire



Dopamine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 9, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Dopamine is a hell of a drug.



After a 12 hour day, I needed this!!! LMFAO!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 9, 2017)




----------

